# washington state ID



## aluras (Aug 7, 2009)

I found these under a large wooden box in my backyard. I dont have any idea what they are as I have not seen them around here before....maybe I just was not looking hard enough.
Spider1





Spider2





spider#3 was not with the others...but looks simular


----------



## aluras (Aug 10, 2009)

no one??????


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 10, 2009)

1 2 look like theridiidae to me... but those aren't my thing so i would take my guess with a grain of salt


is that an eggsac with 3?


----------



## jsloan (Aug 11, 2009)

aluras said:


> no one??????


I've seen them before.  Maybe the name will come to me.  I'll let you know if it does.


----------



## jsloan (Aug 11, 2009)

Got it, I think: _Pimoa sp._ (Pimoidae)

Check out these links:

http://bugguide.net/node/view/260522/bgimage

http://bugguide.net/node/view/290809/bgimage


----------



## aluras (Aug 21, 2009)

I think your right, Looks just like all the ones I have found. I cant find any info on them but at least I know what im looking for. Thanks so much
~Aaron


----------

